# David Bessant



## krizz72 (Jul 22, 2015)

Would like to make contact with Dave or anyone who knows him.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Is he ex Navy, anymore details.?


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

krizz72 said:


> Would like to make contact with Dave or anyone who knows him.


I knew of a person with that name in the RFA in the late sixties/early seventies but I believe that he passed away. I think that he was an engineer. If you contact the *RFA Historical *site they would have further details. Good hunting.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## zero (Jan 9, 2009)

> I knew of a person with that name in the RFA in the late sixties/early seventies but I believe that he passed away. I think that he was an engineer


That was Richard V Bessant, he passed away a couple of years ago in his adopted home town of Plymouth.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

zero said:


> That was Richard V Bessant, he passed away a couple of years ago in his adopted home town of Plymouth.


Cheers for that, couldn't remember Christian name - getting old. 


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## merv brownlow (Apr 28, 2007)

linglis said:


> Is he ex Navy, anymore details.?[/all I know about David Bessant is that he was a lecky with the act container ships and that he came from southern England .Im trying to locate him on behalf of a young lady who is trying to find her father and his name is the only thing she knows about him


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

There is as I recall a David Bessant Engineer, working for PO ferries in Dover.
I don't know what ferry he's on, but writing to him care of Po Ferries, Channel View House, Channel View Road, Dover, may get the result you are looking for.
I think he had a brother working there as well.


----------



## krizz72 (Jul 22, 2015)

linglis said:


> Is he ex Navy, anymore details.?[/ He worked on ACT boats and came to Wellington NZ in 1971 QUOTE]


----------



## krizz72 (Jul 22, 2015)

Enri said:


> There is as I recall a David Bessant Engineer, working for PO ferries in Dover.
> I don't know what ferry he's on, but writing to him care of Po Ferries, Channel View House, Channel View Road, Dover, may get the result you are looking for.
> I think he had a brother working there as well.


Thanks for that


----------

